
Are Lodash and Underscore still relevant in 2019? - praveenscience
https://www.reddit.com/r/learnjavascript/comments/alkkqo/are_lodash_and_underscore_still_relevant_in_2019/
======
guitarbill
ES6+ is the way to go; with Babel transpiling and adding shims if backwards-
compatibility if needed. These utility libraries will spread throughout the
codebase and are very tricky to remove once they become obsolete. They often
have subtile differences in behaviour to the ES6+ native constructs that
further complicates removal. Babel on the other hand can eventually be removed
somewhat easier, since you've been writing pure ES6+ anyway.

